# VK - New Cuboid Tri Battery 200W & Smoant RABOX



## Gizmo (5/1/17)

*Joyetech Cuboid 200W TC Box Mod (Triple 18650) Silver*





*Smoant RABOX 80W Adjustable Mechanical Mod 3300mAh Black*





RESTOCKS: 
Stare Pure
iJust S Tanks
Smoant Battle Star

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (5/1/17)

Checkout new arrivals --> http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------



## Gizmo (5/1/17)

The Rabox is very limited stock. World wide shortage. Get it while its hot!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (5/1/17)

Gizmo said:


> The Rabox is very limited stock. World wide shortage. Get it while its hot!


That Rabox is just too cool!!!


----------



## Silver (5/1/17)

@Gizmo
When will you be restocking the Smoant Battlestar in Stainless?
I see it is out of stock on the website


----------



## Gizmo (5/1/17)

Silver said:


> @Gizmo
> When will you be restocking the Smoant Battlestar in Stainless?
> I see it is out of stock on the website


In customs @Silver, hopefully soon. Never know with those fools

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

